# how to eliminate flies & smell



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone has any ideas or solution on how to get rid of flies and also an odor eliminator. i constantly clean my lofts and put up fly traps but there's a lot of them sometimes.
any suggestions is welcome.
tnx


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Today I saw my pigeon eat the flies.


----------



## suepahfly (Mar 19, 2010)

I started using Fly Predators this year and I've seen a huge reduction in the fly population. I also spray a permethrin mix in the loft, nest boxes and floor. Most everyone uses Malathion but I keep Permethrin around for the dogs.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the flies are attracted to the soft poop, so what I do is use sweet pdz, it is for horse stalls, I use the granular kind not the powder. ask your feed store for it, you sprinkle it on the loft floor and it drys up all the poop and absorbs any odors, it really works, I see very few flys. here it is, it is much like a clay cat litter.

What is Sweet PDZ?

Zeolites were formed from volcanic activity millions of years ago, and it should be stressed, that all zeolites have unique characteristics and abilities. The clinoptilolite (Clino) that comprises Sweet PDZ is one of the very best at ammonia absorption and odor neutralization.


web site: http://www.sweetpdz.com/health-benefits.html


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> the flies are attracted to the soft poop, so what I do is use sweet pdz, it is for horse stalls, I use the granular kind not the powder. ask your feed store for it, you sprinkle it on the loft floor and it drys up all the poop and absorbs any odors, it really works, I see very few flys. here it is, it is much like a clay cat litter.
> 
> What is Sweet PDZ?
> 
> ...




Just wondering spirit wings do you leave it in the loft all the time or just sprinkle it let it absorb the poop & then sweep it away so the pigeons don't ingest it>

I used it over the winter with corn cob and found it very dusty.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Just wondering spirit wings do you leave it in the loft all the time or just sprinkle it let it absorb the poop & then sweep it away so the pigeons don't ingest it>
> 
> I used it over the winter with corn cob and found it very dusty.


I leave it untill I scrape and re apply, I get the granular kind and it has very little dust, but my loft has good ventilation so I may not notice it as much. the birds can injest just about anything you put in there, never seen them actually eat it, but can imagine some get a piece or two, read over the website it is a safe product. I think the benifits would out weigh any worries one would have about injesting it. it absorbing moisture means less cocci growth and that is a good thing.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

i appreciate the tips guys and i think i would give that sweet pdz and see what happens. it also seems like when its sunny thats when most of the flies show up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

hmmmm very interesting


----------

